# breastmilk in dogs ear



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

Think using an eardropper of BM for a chronic ear infection in dog could be the cure? Im willing to try i just need to get an eye dropper









he also is on a raw food diet as he does have allergies to corn.. however im thinking his lil suppressed immune system full of vaxs and many yrs ( before we had him antibiotics) maybe the bm would actually work in the ear.

ill try pet forum too thanks

has anyone used BM to heal a pet in anyway?

Michele


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

Think it could work?????


----------



## KimberMama (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm not sure about the breastmilk, but I do know that chronic ear infections in dogs are often caused by food allergies. You may want to post about this in the Pets forum.

Kimberly


----------

